# First Build (Monster Machine)



## MaXXimus (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok first I need to say that I originally purchased an Alienware computer... yes... go ahead... make fun of me... lol. Anyway, been fighting with this pile of bolts for 3 months now and was going to go with an upgrade to their Crossfire Edition model but towards the end I caught on to some tricky talk they were trying to sling at me and didnt appreciate it after dumping $6100 into this system and havent had a good days use since day one... getting my money back and build something better then this (even if it did run good) and for a lot less $$$.

So this is what I have come up with so far, I think I made most of my choices rather well but Im sure I will stand to be corrected if anyone see something out of place. Also, if anyone is up on Water Cooling, I would appreciate suggestions on remaining parts I need (tubing, radiators, reserviors... etc) could you please toss some recommendations in here... as well as take a look at the Case I selected and give me your opinion on placements?

ASUS MAXIMUS EXTREME LGA 775 Intel X38 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131235

Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 Yorkfield 3.0GHz 12MB L2 Cache LGA 775
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115034

CORSAIR XMS3 DHX 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin SDRAM DDR3 1600 (May switch to CORSAIR Dominator 4GB DDR3 1800... gotta add a couple more things and look at my total) 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145185

Dual Western Digital Raptor X 150GB 10,000 RPM 16MB Cache Serial ATA150 Hard Drive - OEM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136011

Dual ASUS Radeon HD 3870 X2 1GB (512MB x 2) 512-bit (256-bit x 2) GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121228

ASUS Black 18X 2MB Cache SATA DVD Burner with LightScribe
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135146

Thermaltake Toughpower 1200W Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153054

Thermaltake Xaser VI Silver / Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133054

Atech Flash XM5U 26-in-1 USB 2.0 Card Reader
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820176012

Water Cooling - Danger Den DD12V-D5 Variable Speed Pump
http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=175&cat=23&page=1

Water Cooling - Danger Den MC-TDX CPU water block
http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=291&cat=0&page=1

Water Cooling - Black Ice GTX480
http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=261&cat=90&page=1


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

0.0 have you looked at a thermaltake armor case?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

They have kits for watercooling http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=242&cat=65&page=1


----------



## MaXXimus (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes I looked at I think every case thats on the market... only other one that even peeked my curiosity was a Koolance Water Cooled one but not only did I not like the clear side window being on the left but also a lot of reviews spoke of the water cooling unit itself being very cheaply made.

Also I just added the Radiator... Danger Den Black Ice GTX480

So I think all I need now is a reservoir, fans, tubing and cooling solution.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

This tubing http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=172&cat=33&page=1

would you like a bay reservior or a tank type thing


And a fan http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220013


coolent http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=143&cat=11&bestseller=Y


----------



## MaXXimus (Feb 7, 2008)

Bay looks nice... I guess this http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=52&cat=27&page=1


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

that looks good


----------



## MaXXimus (Feb 7, 2008)

Any thoughts on placement of the radiator within the case? Im going to have 4 120mm fans on both sides.


----------



## MaXXimus (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmmmm this aint lookin good lol... that rad is loooooooooooooooong


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I would say as low as possible to help with the coolent flow


----------



## MaXXimus (Feb 7, 2008)

I dont think this thing is gonna fit


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What part of it?


----------



## MaXXimus (Feb 7, 2008)

Actually look at this pic and this is a 2x120 and it just fits... I would need a case twice as long lol... omghttp://www.hardwarexl.com/reviews/thermaltake/xaservi/48.JPG


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

oh and some people mount the radiator outside of the case puting the tubing through were a pci card would go


----------



## MaXXimus (Feb 7, 2008)

I couldnt do it outside... 4 cats and tons of hair eewwwww lol. Hmmmm options options


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

The armor is big enough for one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133021


----------



## MaXXimus (Feb 7, 2008)

Nope armor is smaller

Armor - 20.8'' x 8.7'' x 22''

Xaser - 23.8" x 9.8" x 26.0"


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes but it does not have those weird things on the bottom, if it does not fit in the armor it was not ment to go 0.0 (a 120mm fan is like 4-5in across max)


----------



## MaXXimus (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok so I updated my list by adding prices and also modified some of the items... some items I only added because of not being quite sure of the setup so some may actually come out as I do more research...

Motherboard - ASUS MAXIMUS EXTREME 349.99

Processor - Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 1099.99

Memory - CORSAIR Dominator 2GB DDR3 1800 Mhz 539.00

Memory - CORSAIR Dominator 2GB DDR3 1800 Mhz 539.00

HardDrive - WD Raptor X WD1500AHFD 174.99

HardDrive - WD Raptor X WD1500AHFD  174.99

Video Cards - ASUS Radeon HD 3870 X2 459.99

Video Cards - ASUS Radeon HD 3870 X2 459.99

CD/DVD - ASUS DRW-1814BLT 35.99

PSU - Thermaltake Toughpower 1200W 389.99

Case - Thermaltake Xaser VI 289.99

Memory Reader - Atech Flash XM5U 19.99

WC - Pump - Danger Den DD12V-D5 Variable Speed 91.45

WC - CPU Water Block - Danger Den MC-TDX 59.95

WC - HardDrive Water Block - Danger Den Aqua-Drive 99.95

WC - Radiator - Danger Den Black Ice GTX360 112.95

WC- Radiator - Danger Den Black Ice GTX120 53.95

WC- Radiator - Danger Den Black Ice GTX120 53.95

WC - Reservoir - Danger Den Single 5 1/4" Bay 29.95

WC - Tubing - 24' Tygon 3603 Tubing 1/2" ID 3/4" OD 67.20

Total = 5102.25


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

That is one kick *** computer. I would wait for the 9800GX2. Will kick the hell out of the 3870X2. Release date for the 9800GX2 is supposed to be announced Feb. 12. I' am getting one once it comes out lol.


----------



## MaXXimus (Feb 7, 2008)

Im hoping it will be kick *** lol... but as for the 9800GX2, I could only do a single NVidia not dual/SLi because this mobo is for CrossFire. I picked this because of issues I was having with a combination of the QX6850, 680i and NVidia chipset and wanted to try and stear clear of any of that as to not go through the hassles I have been having with the present system. I have heard rumers though that ASUS may come out with a BIOS patch at some point making the mobo SLi capable. So basically with that said... if I want that added punch with my GPU's I would need to stick with the 3870's, I mean why go single NVidia when these 2 will for sure give me more then what one of the 9800GX2's would? And if at some point ASUS does make this mobo SLi capable I can qucikly sell these and toss in the dual NVidia


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

You did not add a coolent


----------



## Lunatik (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes, this rig is sick. Wow! I don't think there's a single game out there that'll make it break a sweat. Please post some photos afterwards.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

photos? this is a benchmark breaker


----------



## MaXXimus (Feb 7, 2008)

For sure on the photos and maybe even a video... just gotta figure out how to convert the ones my camcorder makes to put it on utube....

Also, Im still a little lost on the route of my cooling both CPU and dual vid cards, I was thinking of just the single 360 rad but was told that I should be running at least 2 loops, but not sure where or how to place the second 360 rad. I really dont want it outside of the case lookin all sloppy. I wish I knew someone that had this so I could get a better idea if the top section which is suppose to slide and already has a 120mm fan in place, would be able to be easily modded to accomodate the rad... and if there is enough clearance from the top of the PSU to this area to fit.


----------



## Lunatik (Feb 7, 2008)

Lead the way man, take photos from several angles before and after you install each component. This is a very extreme build. Your album may serve as a well-illustrated guide for the rest of us who will follow your steps and rig something like yours. You'll be a hero, lol. ray:


----------



## MaXXimus (Feb 7, 2008)

LMFAO... oh man I almost fell out of my chair!!


----------



## MaXXimus (Feb 7, 2008)

You should know that Im a practical joker 98% of my time... ya might find some pics during the build process illustrating the proper way to insert a grilled cheese sandwich between the cooling fan and the water cooling radiator or maybe even what it looks like when you turn your CPU Multiplier up to 60x.


----------



## MaXXimus (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok got a couple questions...

1 - The ASUS Maximus Extreme... I see it has a water block, which I would assume its for the NB & SB ( correct me if Im wrong )... does this mean I must water cool and if not how will it be cooled? I see it has a fan and assume it is used for this area but do you feel that this is sufficent enough if not water cooling this area?

2 -ATI vs Nvidia... I know this could stir up some controversy and no disrespect to ATI users, but Im a little confused. I have used NVidia for many years now and read an article about how the 3870 X2 knocked the heck outta a lot of NVida cards including the 8800 Ultras. But after reading the article a second time I realized that the 3870 X2 they were using had 1GB of RAM and all the NVidia cards they were comparing it too had only 512MB of RAM... to me its obvious that the video card with double the amount of RAM is going to beat out its competition. So am I wrong with my assumption that it seems to take 2 of the ATI cards to come close to the performance of a single NVidia card? 

Unless Im completly wrong with what Im seeing, it looks like going the route of SLi again seems like the better choice for performance. I want to be able to use the DDR3 so it looks like Im kinda screwed if Im forced to giveup the X38 chipset. I did hear rumers about a possible BIOS update that would allow SLi on the X38... not sure if thats true or not though.


----------



## MaXXimus (Feb 7, 2008)

UPDATE: Trying to mod the case I originally picked I came to the conclusion that it would lead to a nightmare trying to mod it to fit the needed watrer cooling rads in it... so I have opted for a high quality pre-water cooled system (not to be confused with self contained systems). Here is my new case http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193&products_id=20608.

Just a couple things I need to call and see if they can be changed... such as: dont like the circular reservoir, would prefer one that fits the 5 1/4 drive and want to see about swapping out the plan jane fans for some blue led ones. Other then that I think this case is something I wish I had found when I first started looking for parts and would have saved me about a months worth of searching and reading.

Price is a "touch" steep but considering its a Lian Li and the water cooling parts already installed are for sure high quality and then the fact of the modding they did to make it all work... its 100% worth every penny and will for sure make life a whole lot easier for me. With the way it is now I am going to WC the CPU + NB on the 1 triple rad and then I can buy a double rad and attach that to the outter rear of the case since it already has the holes for it and WC the GPU's. Just got to descide if I want to add another pump and resevoir and do a 3rd loop or not and have each card on its own seperate double rad... probably not but would look pretty wicked with 3 loops and 3 UV colors.


----------



## Zukasa (Jan 4, 2008)

Take a look at this cpu. Maybe you'll find it interesting.


```
http://oemxs.us/shopping/index.php?target=products&product_id=29818
```


----------



## MaXXimus (Feb 7, 2008)

Thats not a bad processor but its also a Dual Core 4MB Cache versus the QX9650 Im getting is a Quad Core 12MB Cache... good fined though for anyone wanting to build a system on a budget.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i would keep the north and south off the water line it will just put more stress then needed on the wc system


----------



## MaXXimus (Feb 7, 2008)

Seriously? Even considering the CPU and NB will be on its own seperate loop using a triple rad?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

is it just the cpu and the north? i thought that it was those video cards to if you then yeah you should water cool the board


----------



## MaXXimus (Feb 7, 2008)

Yea just the CPU + NB... GPU's I will be setting up each one on its own double rad,res and pump


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

oh then you will be fine


----------



## MaXXimus (Feb 7, 2008)

Are you familier with the Apogee GTX water block? I read a couple threads here and there about Swiftech and see that some of their blocks somehow can bend the motherboard... wanted to be sure this one is safe. Also plan on getting the copper replacement top for it.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i think thats only if you tighten hem to much (if my 1.5 pound zalman does not bend it then a little watter block should not


----------



## Lunatik (Feb 7, 2008)

Why water-cool at all? Why not daisy-chain dual 120mm fans in the front and back (provided that your case allows you to) plus another one or two 120s on the side panel and turn your rig into a wind tunnel? You'd install a big, preferably copper heatsink on the CPU. Let the "storm" cool down the rest.

Water cooling sounds and looks cool and all, but the complexity of it, the expenses, the maintenace requirements, the dangers of a leak, etc just ain't worth it in my opinion. 

:4-dontkno


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I see a couple of things to mention



you sure are having fun when comparing to the cost of the alienware you can have just about anything ! :laugh:


I would not mess with the quad core cpu right now >>>>> there arent any games yet that are designed and out perform the dual core.

Games on the other hand are going much faster now that optimizations are improving for dual core big time dual core is vast coming mature

Quad is still a ways out >>>> atleast 18months maybe two years before you see a game that is consistently faster with a quad -vs- dual core

I would look to the E8500 dual core IMHO


DDR3 right now offers no performance gain at all >>>>it's got big impressive bandwidth numbers but when you factor in those big latency numbers; DDR3 hits the skids

I would stick with some high performance PC8500 memory with as tight timings as you can find

DDR3 will get better in the future, but right now its very expensive and rather lame

I too would wait for the 9800 video card >>>>> for now get the 8800 G92

enjoy; thats a killer rig


did you look at the Coolermaster 830 ????? that sucker is huge


stick with all danger Den products and save yourslef alot headache


----------

